# 44625



## nyyankees (Feb 7, 2012)

Does 44625 (Closure of Ileostomy) represent BOTH repair & reversal of an ileostomy site? Not sure. Thanks..


----------



## acbarnes (Feb 7, 2012)

What exactly is your surgeon doing? There are revsion codes whcih include closure, resection and redoing ileostomy (44312-44314) and then there are closure codes that include closure and any associated resection and anastamosis (44625-44626).

Anna Barnes, CPC, CEMC, CGSCS


----------



## Mklaubauf (Feb 7, 2012)

Per Coder Desk Referene, it states,  44625 is when the physician takes down an enterostomy(stoma) of small intestine or colon, with resectiion and anastomosis other than colorectal.  The stoma is resected and an anastomosis between the bowel ends is completed.   The physician makes an incision around the stoma or a separate abdominal incision made be made.   Next, the stoma is mobilized and taken down from the abdominal wall.  The stoma is resected and the bowel ends are reapproximated with staples or sutures.   The abdominal incisions are closed.

Hope this helps,
M. Klaubauf, CPC


----------

